# Bars and Stems



## Ste T. (18 Oct 2010)

I have recently changed my bars from flats to butterfly as I suffer with my back after prolonged periods on the bike. So far, for the most part, I am very happy with them. The only problem was when I first fitted them, the very nature of the bar shape meant that the grips and levers were now about 2 inches further back than they were with the flats. I all but solved this by moving back the saddle, but it still feels a tad too cramped.
Now to my question. Can you get an extra long stem ( how long ) and how are they measured? Is it literally from end to end or from the centre of the bars to the centre of the head? 

Thanks


----------



## Crankarm (19 Oct 2010)

Ste T. said:


> I have recently changed my bars from flats to butterfly as I suffer with my back after prolonged periods on the bike. So far, for the most part, I am very happy with them. The only problem was when I first fitted them, the very nature of the bar shape meant that the grips and levers were now about 2 inches further back than they were with the flats. I all but solved this by moving back the saddle, but it still feels a tad too cramped.
> Now to my question. Can you get an extra long stem ( how long ) and how are they measured? Is it literally from end to end or from *the centre of the bars to the centre of the head*?
> 
> Thanks



You are correct. How long is your current stem? You might consider getting an adjustable stem such as a PRO one which I have and am very happy with as it allows the angle of the handlebars to be easily adjusted also the height. I think the PRO over size ones come in lengths of 95, 110 and 125mm, but 125mm appear oos.

http://www.gbcycles.co.uk/eshop.asp?wci=product&wce=STPRO04ADJOS01&desc=PRO-UK+ADJUSTABLE+OS+STEM

http://www.gbcycles.co.uk/eshop.asp?wci=product&wce=STPRO04ADJ01&desc=PRO+UK+ADJUSTABLE+STEM


HTH.


----------



## MacB (19 Oct 2010)

Check your existing stem length, measure centre to centre, along the angle not horizontally, I found I needed to go up to a 130mm stem for butterfly bars. I tried them in all orientations and found that I liked them best with the open part nearest me, the bars angled low at the back and higher at the front, and the bars flipped so that they dropped height to the sides rather than raised it. I found this improved my favourite hands position on the sides in relation to my wrist angle. Having the bars sloping means that the open flats are lower thus negating some of the shortened reach as well.

I'm assuming your bars are 25.4mm clamp section, if so then I still have a 130mm adjustable stem, recently freed up due to my conversion to 31.8mm bars and stems, across the bikes. It's the BBB version, in black, from here:-

http://www.dotbike.com/ProductsP2752.aspx?utm_source=internal&utm_medium=5&utm_campaign=DPL

PM me if you're interested, say £10 posted


----------



## coddy (29 Oct 2010)

Hi Mac,

I came across this thread while researching stem reach for butterfly bars. You have confirmed what I suspected about the length of stem Thanks for that.

Is the stem still for sale? If it is, I'll have it if it's still offered at a tenner posted.

Cheers

Dave.


----------



## coddy (29 Oct 2010)

On the subject of bars, can anyone recommend a particular brand of butterfly bars. There are some minor differences between brands and I was wondering which to go for.

The two I am currently looking at are the BBB MultiBar BHB-30 ....









and the Humpert Trekking....







The BBB version seem to have straight bars at the open end compared to the angled Humpert version. I would imagine that the angled bars would be more ergonomic but leaves less room between the front and rear hand positions and for access to operate the brakes.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## psmiffy (29 Oct 2010)

I use flat bars wraparound bars on my tourer but they are getting a bit old - and the ones I use are no longer made 







Butterfly bars as pictured in the post above would force me fit a stem of excessive length as described in the OP – at present my thought are a Humpert bar like this






The only fly in ointment is that they only seem to come in 25.4 – my existing stem is 31.2 – anyone know anyone that does that sort of bar but with a 31.2 stem fitting?


----------



## MacB (30 Oct 2010)

I used the BBB multibar and found it very good but harder to set up, especially as I didn't really understand stem lengths/angles re reach etc at the time. I was lucky in that I married it with a 130mm adjustable stem from the off.

I like the look of the Humpert bar PSmiffy links to, you can effectively set it as per drops for reach. Only bit that seems silly is the curve at the end of the open section, would make more sense to keep that straight. I can't imagine it would ever provide a useful hand position but straight would be good for mounting lights and stuff.


----------



## coddy (30 Oct 2010)

Thanks Mac. I've ordered the BBB multibar and 130mm stem.

There is a post on the CTC forum from a guy who has had 3 failures with Humpert bars adjacent to the bar clamp. The BBB multibar is made from 6061 T6 aluminium and the Humpert is made from AL 5754 or steel


----------

